# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Masakra e Peshkepise10prill1994

## Iliriani

Masakra e Peshkepise,prokuroria ''zgjon'' dosjen pa 12 vjeteve.

Mberrin ne Tirane minidosja nga Gjirokastra.Dy nga te akuzuarit pajisen me pasaporte 10-vjecare.

-I gjithe matriali hetimor i perbehej vetem nga nje dokument me dy flete, i cili ishte procesverbali i keqyrjes se vendngjarjes.

-Me 11 prill 1994,ne gazeten ''Eleftoroitipia'' shkon nje faks, ku krimi merrej persiper nga organizata kriminale e terroriste ''MAVI''.

Fatos Mahmutaj

Zgjohet dosja e masakres se Peshkepise. Prokuroret  e Prokurorise se Pergjithshme i kane shkundur pluhurin minidosjes  qe prej 12 vjetesh flinte ne Prokurorine e Gjirokastres, ku edhe ishte katandisur vetem ne dy flete.Dy jane shkaqet qe detyruan organin qendror te akuzes per tu angazhuar me ngjarjen qe ne 10 prill 1994, tundi themelet e shtetit shqiptar.Arsyeja e pare ishte nje shkrim i botuar ne gazeten ''Shqip'', diten e pervjetorit te 12 te te ngjarjes. Ne fakt shkrimi ishte pergatitur nga avokati Ilir Malindi, i cili ka jetuar kete kohe ne Athine , ku perballej cdo dite me racizmin dhe nacionalizmin e tepruar grek ndaj shqiptareve.
Ndersa shkaku i dyte per rizgjimin e dosjes , ishte fakti qe ne 16 prill te ketij viti u zbulua se dy prej personave te implikuar ne masaker, qe moren pafajesi me vone ne Athine , ishin pajisur me pashaporte 10-vjecare nga policia e Gjirokastres dhe shetisnin ne kete qytet, sikur te mos kene bere gje.
Tre dite pas pervjetorit te 12-te te masakres mbi repartin kufitar shqiptar ne fshatin Peshkepi te Gjirokastre. mberriti ne Tirane dosja e kesaj ceshtjeje.I gjithe matriali perbehej vetem nga nje dokument me dy fjete. i cili ishte procesverbali i keqyerjes se vendngjarjes.Burime nga Prokuroria e Pergjitheshme pohojne se nuk shpjegojne dote faktin nese dosja me pare ka pasur apo jo dokumente te tjere , te cilat mund te jene eleminuar gjate viteve nga ndonje dore e kujdeshme, apo thjeshte gjithcka eshte lene me kaq qe me 1994.
Sipas notes se protestes te Qeverise Shqiptare ate ne mbremje thuhej se ''sot, me 10 prill 1994, ne oren 02:40 te pas mesit te nates, nje komando terroriste greke, e perbere nga rreth 8 veta midis te cileve njeri fliste shqip me theks grek, qe ishin armatosur me arme zjarri, me uniforme ushtarake te ushtrise greke, u fut ne territorin shqiptar, ne afersi te fshatit Peshkepi te rrethit te Gjirokastres.Duke u futur ne thellesi te rerritorit shqiptar. rreth 4 kilometra ne nje qender stervitore ushtarake te trupave shqiptare vrasin ne befasi me arme zjarri ushtarin Arsen Llazar Gjini, 20 vjec, nga fshati Seman i rrethit te Fier.Pasi vrane ushtarin, hyne ne fjetoren e ushtareve kur keta po flinin gjume dhe hapen zjarr kunder tyre. Nga keto veprime kriminale mbeti i vrare komandanti i stervitjes, kapiteni i pare Fatmir Sali Shehu, nga Tepelena dhe banues ne Gjirokaster, si dhe u plagosen tre ushtare.Mbasi kryen keto akte kriminale kunder teresise territoriale dhe ushtarakeve tane, ata therrisnin : ''Keto i kini per Vorio Epirin'' si dhe ''Mos kujtoni se ne kemi harruar''.....
Ne deklaraten e qeverise greke te nje dite me pas thuhej: ''Qeveria greke u informua e befasuar per ngjarjen e pershkruar ne noten shqiptare, si dhe gjithe akuzat qe perfshihen dhe drejtohen kunder qeverise greke. Kjo qeveri nuk ka asnje informate dhe se eshte njohur vetem me akuzat e qeverise shqiptare, te cilat jane jo te sakta me tendence qe ti lene fajin pales greke .....''.
*Diten tjeter, heret ne mengjes ne 11 prill 1994, gazeta ''Elefterotipia'' i kishte ardhur nje faks, ku merrej persiper autoresia e ketij krimi monstruoz nga nje organizate  kriminale dhe terroriste sic ishte ''MAVI'' qe do te thote ''Fronti per Clirimin e Epirit te Veriut''. Ky emer kujton te njejten organizate qe ishte krijuar ne 1942 dhe kishte synime te qarta per shkeputjen  e teresise territoriale te Shqiperise se jugut dhe bashkengjitjen me Greqine*.Shtate autoret e kesaj ngjarje u kapen ne oret e para te 18 marsit 1995, ne rrethinat e fshatit grek Kastani teksa kishin deshtuar ne nje sulm tjeter ndaj Shqiperise.Pas kontrollit ne oborrin e mjekut shqiptar ne Athine,Andrea Kokaveshi, u gjeten armet e grabitura ne Peshkepi si dhe shume prova te tjera.Por, megjithekete, Gjykata e Diktimit te Athines i lirio keta te gjithe ne 21 mars 1996, per mungese provash, ndersa populli grek i brohoriste si heronj ne rruget e kryeqytetit, duke bertitur ne kor: ''Nje dy tre, tanket ne Shqiperi'', si dhe ''Sepata dhe zjarr qenve shqiptare''.


Te akuzuarit si autore te masakres.

1- Jorgo Anastasulis, 34 vjec, oficer i ushtrise greke
2-Apostolos Karvelas, 26 vjec, punonjes i policise greke
3-Mario Kutullas, 25 vjec, qytetar shqiptar banues ne Athine,puntor
4-Fredi Beleri, 23 vjec , qytetar shqiptar ne Athine, hidraulik
5-Jorgo Kristo, 26 vjec, qytetar shqiptar banues ne Athine
6-Harallamb Papa, 21vjec, qytetar shqiptar banues ne Athine, punetor
7-Jorgo Papa, 30 vjec, qytetar shqiptar , teknik frigoriferesh


Gazeta Shqip


http://www.top-channel.tv/gazeta/gshqip19052006.pdf

----------


## i_pakapshem

Ilirian me ngjethe mishin kur lexova kte! Spikat shume fakti qe 5 nga keta 7 ishin qytetare shqiptare (me siguri dropullite)! Jepu buke te te japin plumb! Kjo eshte  puna e qenve dropullit qe erdhen ne vitet 1920 per te fituar buken e gojes ne shqipri! Ce do se ne nuk kemi shtet, se cdo shtet ne vendin tone, nje sulm kunder qeverise shqiptare dhe simbolit te pavarsise se saj ushtrise, do kishte bere dicka sesben! Sic na kane sakatuar me perpara qente greke vazhdojne te na sakatojne akoma! Dhe ne ne forumin tone te shquar "shqiptar" lejojme shkrime te njerzve si puna e Tannhauserit, qe jo vetem na shkruan greqisht por shan dhe hedh poshte cdo gje shqiptare! Kjo eshte njesoj sikur te vi dikush ne shpine tende, te te perdhunoj gruan, te vrasi kalamajte e taj bej duke ngrene e duke pire dhe ti ti thuash, mireseerdhe! Turp Albos me gjithe stafin!

Akoma me alarmante ama eshte fakti se si qeveria greke e hodhi poshte akuzen pa i bere syri terc! A duhen akoma me prova qe greket na urrejne neve me shpirt?!

----------


## Darius

Me kujtohet si sot lajmi kur eshte dhene ne TV. Ajo rrenqethje qe te kaloi ty tani i Pakapshem me ka kaluar dhe mua atehere se ishte shume e rende. Sidomos kur shikoje skenat e kapanonit ushtarak dhe shenjat e plumbave ne mure dhe gjakun ne toke. Mjere ata qe iken kot se nuk kthehen me.

----------


## Humdinger

> Te akuzuarit si autore te masakres.
> 
> 1- Jorgo Anastasulis, 34 vjec, oficer i ushtrise greke
> 2-Apostolos Karvelas, 26 vjec, punonjes i policise greke
> 3-Mario Kutullas, 25 vjec, qytetar shqiptar banues ne Athine,puntor
> 4-Fredi Beleri, 23 vjec , qytetar shqiptar ne Athine, hidraulik
> 5-Jorgo Kristo, 26 vjec, qytetar shqiptar banues ne Athine
> 6-Harallamb Papa, 21vjec, qytetar shqiptar banues ne Athine, punetor
> 7-Jorgo Papa, 30 vjec, qytetar shqiptar , teknik frigoriferesh


Kryetar i grupit, Jorgo Anastasulis, nuk ishte thjeshtë oficer i ushtrisë greke, por në atë kohë shifrant në ambasadën greke në Tiranë.
Përsa i përket plehrave grekofonë, dihet që morën "erë" pasi erdhi demokracia, sepse më parë, i "tridheshin" topkat po të lëshonin ndonjë llaf e jo më të vrisnin siç vranë.
Megjithatë, pafuqia e qeverisë shqiptare të asaj kohe la në hije vrasësit.
Qeveria greke e kryesuar nga Papnderu (plaku) filloi të nesërmen e ditës që u krye masakra, operacionin fshesa në Greqi kundër emigrantëve shqiptarë, sepse nga gazetat shqiptare u akuzuan grekët për këtë masakër dhe kjo i dogji shumë politikanëve grekë në përgjithësi.
Sidoqoftë, i paharruar qoftë kujtimi i atyre djemve që i vranë aq barbarisht shkërdhatat grekë e grekofonë.

----------


## Labeati

> Sidoqoftë, i paharruar qoftë kujtimi i atyre djemve që i vranë aq barbarisht shkërdhatat grekë e grekofonë.


kujtimi mire... por DREJTESIA edhe ma mire!

Shteti shqiptar ishte dashte edhe DUHET me perfundu hetimet me kerkue ekstradimin e fajtoreve... me nxjerre mandat-arrest nderkombetar... qe kriminelat te mos "livadhisin" diten per diell

Kjo asht minimumi i detyres qe ka shteti karshi qytetareve e per ma shume edhe ushtareve (qe ja ka marre familjeve si shtet ne pergjegjesine e vet). 

Turp me 5 viktima e dosja mbetet me 2 flete procesverbali si me pas kene dele koperativet qe i ka hanger ujku, e jo bij nanash te pafaj!

----------


## fejer_nagy

> Spikat shume fakti qe* 5 nga keta 7 ishin qytetare shqiptare (me siguri dropullite)!* Jepu buke te te japin plumb! Kjo eshte puna e qenve dropullit qe erdhen ne vitet 1920 per te fituar buken e gojes ne shqipri!


Nuk jane 'dropullite', por jane albanofone bizantine. Lexoi me kujdes edhe nje here mbiemrat:




> 1- Jorgo Anastasulis, 34 vjec, oficer i ushtrise greke
> 2-Apostolos Karvelas, 26 vjec, punonjes i policise greke
> 3-Mario Kutullas, 25 vjec, qytetar shqiptar banues ne Athine,puntor
> 4-Fredi* Beleri*, 23 vjec , qytetar shqiptar ne Athine, hidraulik
> 5-Jorgo *Kristo*, 26 vjec, qytetar shqiptar banues ne Athine
> 6-Harallamb *Papa*, 21vjec, qytetar shqiptar banues ne Athine, punetor
> 7-Jorgo *Papa*, 30 vjec, qytetar shqiptar , teknik frigoriferesh

----------

